# Anxiety without depression?



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

I stress out over almost all social obligations, driving, even phone calls....classic anxiety, but I am not depressed, which boggles my doc...I think the link between the two are accepted and not proven in all cases and it has caused me to be put on many anti-depressants that have had no positive influence on my life at all, ibs included...I see so many posts about depression as symptoms, and now I wonder if it is just a commonality of the human race to suffer from internal issues, making depression a more than an aspect of ibs or anxiety in general?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Anti-depressants did nothing for my D, but Xanax, a strictly anti-anxiety med stopped it very quickly. Have you tried Xanax? Just might do the job. Take care.


----------



## amanda1979 (Jun 12, 2004)

I have a big problem with anxiety too. Just thinking about it makes me anxious. As you know this is very frustrating!!! I have been using an anti-anxiety med called lorazepam (or aka Ativan). It works very well but has some addictive qualities if used too often or at higher doses. Usually 0.5mg to 1mg works for me once to three times daily depending on my level of anxiety that day. I haven't tried xanax but it is in the same class of drugs. I usually have enough releif of my anxiety to continue on with my day. I don't find that it completely take it away but at least i can function relatively normal.


----------



## Stasha1114 (Jun 20, 2004)

I also have anxiety without depression. The anxiety triggers the IBS and the IBS triggers the anxiety. Im really not depressed at all just extremly anxious all the time. Ive been forcing myself to overcome my anxiety and do the things that make me anxious in the first place. Crowds really get to me and new situations but with time im hoping to overcome these fears if I keep forcing myself to do it. Good luck


----------



## 24GordonFan (Jul 9, 2004)

I also feel this way. I do not want to be on depression meds. I've had a bad experience with those in the past. I'd like to try the xanax, but not sure who to ask for it. MD, Gastro Speclst, Psych? Any advice?


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

I used to suffer from anxiety attacks, recurrent nightmares, and general high stress (coldsores, etc) symptoms. I was a total drama queen. Sometimes I enjoyed this role, but most of the time, it was a constant source of gut-wrenching tension.However I have trained myself to recognise an anxiety attack at it's onset and go through a rational thought process and "talk myself out of it". I'm not suggesting this is possible for everyone. It does take confidence and a strong character, and positive thinking, which for people with depression is extremely difficult if not impossible.My relocation to Darwin four years ago had a huge effect on my stress levels. The population here is extremely transient, people move to Darwin for it's laid-back relaxed lifestyle, and general attitude of "She'll be right" translated roughly for you non-Aussies means 'Everything will turn out okay - so stop stressing.' or 'Even if it things don't go to plan worrying about it is not worth the effort and it definitely won't be the end of the world.' Darwin's population is hugely transient, people come up for a holiday, fall in love with the lifestyle and go home only long enough to pack up and move here.So it was a huge shock to my "anxious" system to realise that nobody else cared even half as much as I did about things. The first year I just got more stressed, dealing with all these "laid-back" people when I had a deadline or needed something "NOW", and had serious issues. However, I gradually met lots of fantastic, successful people, none of whom set unrealistic expectations of themselves or others, and knew when to "knock-off". Relaxed coworkers, flatmates, partner ... they all helped me to realise that most of my "issues" were totally mine and not worth the thought I gave them. They had chosen to live here to increase their quality of life, and to get away from the demands and stress of "normal society".No-one stressed about work and no-one talked negatively about their job (well not unless it made for a good story). Whenever someone asked me and I started with my "dramas" they would just respond with "Wanna beer ?" or "She'll be right". So I realised that I needed to change. I started looking at other people's reactions to things, like a house member who doesn't clean up after themselves, or working for a badly managed company. They didn't try to compensate for others, or worry about things they couldn't control. And I wanted to be as relaxed as them.So this is my new thought process when I start to feel anxious.1. How important is this concern?2. Did a similar previous situation turn out as badly as I expected?2. What can I do to resolve my concern?3. What else can I focus on that is more important?I still have odd moments of panic, and occasionaly still get teased with the nickname "Monica" (the somewhat obsessive character from the sitcom Friends). But I can identify these moments as soon as they start, rather than after three days of worrying about something that never acutally eventuates. And finally a little quote ;-) to finish my little motivation session ..."Nothing is as important as it first seems."


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I too suffer from anxiety disorder. I had taken Lorazepam but I now take Clonazepam which is not as addictive and I seem to be getting by with less of it. I used to suffer from depression before I was diagnosed with IBS, but that seems to have gone away.


----------

